# Obligatory favorite TV show thread



## zimbloth (May 21, 2006)

*My Top 5 *

*Comedy*: Late Night w/ Conan O'Brien, Aqua Teen, South Park, Family Guy, SNL (1986-1992).

*Drama/Misc:* Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Star Trek: The Next Generation, Law & Order: Criminal Intent, X-Files, Nova.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

Odd choices, Nick. I love me some Star Trek, so I'm with you on that one.

Current - Smallville. Then The Shield, WWE Raw, WWE Smackdown, The Ultimate Fighter, and TNA Impact Wrestling. I also watch the World Poker Tour occasionally, and I really enjoyed that TV show from the guy who did 'Super Size Me', called 30 Days (which comes back on next month, sweetness!)

I don't watch any other TV shows regularly. 

From the past - Definitely Star Trek TNG, DS9, and Enterprise (Voyager was eh... but Enterprise was great!). Uh... shit, Oh, Highlander! Yeah, that was terrific. That's about it, I guess. I'm not much for TV. Maybe old school WCW Monday Nitro. That was the shit back in the day. Maybe Married with Children, too, once upon a time.


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

_(Copied mostly from the last thread we did on this)_
Here are the shows I got hooked on. I try to catch them as much as I can. These are about the only programs I'll even watch on TV any more. Everything else is crap. 
I'm a whore for VH1, Discovery, History, & the Learning channels.

Mythbusters, Dirty Jobs, Deadliest Catch, Modern Marvels, MegaStructures, Monster Garage, Monster House, American Chopper, American Hot Rod, The Surreal Life, Flavor of Love, Celebrity Fit Club, & all those "I love the...(whatever decade)" shows VH1 does. And last but not least....the almighty FAMILY GUY!

And on another note, I can't wait to catch the debut of VH1's "Supergroup" tonight!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

^ Most of Shannon's shows I'll watch, 'cause I enjoy them (except the reality shows. I hate those  No cartoons, either.). But I have no clue when they come on, so I just sorta catch them here and there. The shows I listed, I follow, and watch them consistently. But that only amounts to about 4-5 hours/week, with maybe another 2 or 3 if I'm just sitting there and Mythbusters is on! 

I'll almost always watch at least part of any show on animals, nature, history (especially ancient), engineering, or science, though.


----------



## Makelele (May 21, 2006)

Macgyver.


----------



## Leon (May 21, 2006)

Northern Exposure, M*A*S*H, Stephen Hawking's Universe, NOVA, NASA TV, Curb Your Enthusiasm, King of the Hill, Family Guy, and anything related to cooking.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

Hmm, being honest there's not a lot of TV I go out of my way to see. The two exceptions being The Simpsons and Dr Who. Other than that if I'm in and not doing something else I'll watch Top Gear and CSI (all of them, though I prefer Miami and NY). I only have access to our 5 basic channels as well, so no Sky1, Discovery Channel, UK Gold, MTV2, Kerrang TV or Scuzz.


----------



## Regor (May 21, 2006)

24 - Best written show I've ever seen.


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

I also try to catch The Ghost Whisperer (the only primetime show I even try to stay current on), for 2 reasons... 

1) Really cool & creepy themes.
2) Jennifer Love Hugetits. 

Unfortunately, it airs on Friday & I'm usually out of the house.


----------



## zimbloth (May 21, 2006)

I hear 24 is great, but I feel like I've missed too much to start getting into it now. I'll catch the DVDs at some point and watch it in order.


----------



## Shawn (May 21, 2006)

In no particular order-

Real Time with Bill Maher
Mr. Show with Bob and David (1995-1997 on HBO)
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Northern Exposure
Jay Leno and Conan O' Brien
South Park
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Futurama
Family Guy
Sealab 2021
Venture Bros.
Spongebob
What's My Line
How It's Made (Science Channel)
Miami Ink and Overhaulin' (TLC)
American Hotrod and American Choppers, Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs (Discovery Channel)
almost everything on the National Geographic Channel. 

...there are more but this is all I can think of for now.........

Edit: I forgot to mention Mostly True Stories: Urban Legends.......


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2006)

Becker 
The Simpsons
Conan O' Brien
Scrubs


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2006)

Venture Bros., Aqua Teen.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 21, 2006)

Real Time with Bill Maher
The Daily show w/jon Stewart
Good Eats
Family Guy
CSI (Vegas or Miami)
South Park
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Futurama
Law & Order SVU
Two Wheel Tuesday on Speed
Call For Help
Mythbusters
Ghost Hunters
Law & Order



Shannon said:


> I also try to catch The Ghost Whisperer (the only primetime show I even try to stay current on), for 2 reasons...
> 
> 1) Really cool & creepy themes.
> 2) Jennifer Love Hugetits.
> ...




Dish Network gave me a DVR. That's like giving a crack addict a handfull of fuckin' crack!!


----------



## Vegetta (May 21, 2006)

Babylon 5
Highlander
Married With Children
Simpsons
Adult Swim (AHTF, Robot Chicken, etc...) 

I watch a lot of Natl. Geographic stuff - History channel (R Lee Ermy FTW) - Discovery- pbs.... 
I watch more cooking shows than i probably should 


Presently my Fav Show Is No Reservations 
Its on the travel channel - Anthony Bourdain is pretty fucking cool And hes very intelligent

I like a lot of stuff on BBC America Python, Little Britan, League of Gentleman, Young Ones, the office...a lot of the Brit cop/mystery shows are prety good too...


----------



## Vince (May 22, 2006)

Real Time with Bill Maher
The Sopranos
Family Guy, Aqua Teen, & the rest of Adult Swim
The Daily Show
The Colbert Report
The Mind of Mencia
NFL Total Access (NFL Channel)


Those are the shows I watch regularly. I'm glad to see so many of you guys watch Bill Maher


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> I'm glad to see so many of you guys watch Bill Maher


I love Bill Maher, he is one of my favorites. I used to watch Politically Incorrect too back in the day, that was a good show. HBO has to be one my favorite channels. Another show I rememebered too is Tracey Ullman. Her show was kinda boring sometimes but her characters are funny and she is one talented comedian.


----------



## zimbloth (May 22, 2006)

I like Bill Maher, Sopranos and Curb Your Enthusiasm too.

lol "Becker". That's got to be a first. Someone who actually finds Ted Danson funny. Maybe in Australia that stuff works


----------



## Jason (May 22, 2006)

Right now its gotta be ultimate fighter 3 and any red sox game


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I like Bill Maher, Sopranos and Curb Your Enthusiasm too.
> 
> lol "Becker". That's got to be a first. Someone who actually finds Ted Danson funny. Maybe in Australia that stuff works


Ted Danson is kinda funny in Curb Your Enthusiasm actually, to me anyway. He's only been in a few episodes though.


----------



## zimbloth (May 23, 2006)

Shawn: Yeah that's true, but then again so is Richard Lewis, which is a first for him as well.

Jason: Yeah I wasn't even including watching sports teams, usually that's a given to most of us. Personally my favorite thing to watch on TV are Boston Celtics games, even more than Red Sox. They're really fun to watch and are gonna be great


----------



## Jason (May 23, 2006)

Good stuff nick, last i watched basketball was back in the day when the bulls won like 6 championships(my dad is from illinois) so when i watch sports its the super bowl and the sox


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 23, 2006)

The only things i watch regularly are various cartoons; Invader Zim, Teen Titans, the Simpsons, Family Guy, South Park, Futurama, Batman Beyond, Daria, Beavis and Butthead...


----------



## gdbjr21 (May 26, 2006)

Shows I can't miss
24
Battlestar Galactica
Lost
Duke basketball games
Good Eats
And Iron Chef (Dont know why I still watch? )


----------



## Shawn (May 26, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Shawn: Yeah that's true, but then again so is Richard Lewis, which is a first for him as well.


----------



## Loomer (May 26, 2006)

I actually really dig Space:1999. But it just went off the air :/


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot "The Unit"


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2006)

gdbjr21 said:


> Good Eats



Alton rocks!

The shows I try not to miss:

NOVA
Frontline
Mythbusters
Family Guy

My wife and I are catching up on The Sopranos, and she's only seen a handful of Farscapes, so we watch those when we get time. I'll watch a lot of History Channel or Discovery stuff at random, but not consistently.

Uh... That's it. Of course, I watch a lot of Backyardigans and JoJo's Circus since I have a two year old, but she doesn't even watch that much TV. Those two shows are better than most of the adult ones, though...


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2006)

I watch RAW, TNA, Headbanger's Ball, Lovespring International, South Park, Family Guy, ATHF.


----------



## Bregaladar (Jun 21, 2006)

Seinfeld


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 21, 2006)

Top 3...

House
Mythbusters
The Daily Show/Colbert Report


----------

